# Cobalt bottles



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Does cobalt fade? I recently dug 2 bottles they are exactly the same but one is lighter than the other.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 5, 2009)

Blue glass comes in many different shades cobalt being on  of them ..it does not fade


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 5, 2009)

How about a picture? We always love colored glass.


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Heres a few pics both are phillips bottles. Dont even know what that is but they are colored.


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Another


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

And lastly a full bottle shot


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 5, 2009)

Phillips is a 'milk of magnesia' bottle. Not too rare or old but hey cobalt always looks great.


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 5, 2009)

I never met anyone who did not like cobalt blue. I just picked these up today.


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya I like Cobalt I got a bunch of these and some bromos assorted sizes I even got a few of those tiny vicks bottles and one in the box Ill add the pic


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Heres 2 poisons and some vicks. One is full and in the box. 2 are small and blank and the other says vicks drops. 2 poisons are ribbed and larger is 1 oz


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 5, 2009)

The two on the left are poison bottles. Most held iodine but I have seen them labeled with nastier poisons.


----------

